# Little things that gross you out.



## runnah (Nov 19, 2013)

List something small that grosses you out that most people don't get bothered by.

For me it's the little bits of food that get caught in the drain basket after doing dishes. Makes me gag cleaning it out.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 19, 2013)

The snot rockets stuck to the wall at head level in public restrooms.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 19, 2013)

How about this ?
watching my kids "pet" snacking on a cricket


----------



## Juga (Nov 19, 2013)

The common fly...because you never know what turd they just landed on then land on you.


----------



## mishele (Nov 19, 2013)

Used band aids!! Kids at school rip them off and just try to hand them to you! lol I'm like, trash, TRASH PLEASE!! Hehe


----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2013)

I am desensitized to gross things for the most part, but I still have a problem with objects protruding out of ones skin. (nails, metal objects, and stuff like that) I had a problem with really deep wounds for a long time, but I am over that now.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2013)

Canon shooters. 

Yeah, really.

I vomit in my mouth


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2013)

Hearing people chew. And not just the obvious open-mouth, lip-smacking kind of chewing, either. Even when someone is trying to be quiet, I can still hear it. I find it to be so disturbing that I have to leave the room or put headphones on. Seriously grosses me out. And as it turns out, there's apparently a reason for this: a neurological disorder called misophonia, which is an intense dislike for soft noises. 

Things that gross me out that are not caused by a mental disorder? Stink bugs, crumbs in the butter, and okra.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 19, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Canon shooters.
> 
> Yeah, really.
> 
> I vomit in my mouth



Next group photo walk, I'm going to stand by 480 with my T3i and 28-135mm until he rips it from my hand and replaces it with a D7100. lol


----------



## ronlane (Nov 19, 2013)

I won't say gross me out but I can't watch replays of knee or ankle injuries from sports. (mostly football)


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am desensitized to gross things for the most part, but I still have a problem with objects protruding out of ones skin. (nails, metal objects, and stuff like that) I had a problem with really deep wounds for a long time, but I am over that now.



blood, wounds, and protruding objects don't bother me....

the goo people cough up through their trach's when i have to take them on a vent....i almost vomit every time i have to suction that stuff out, or wipe it up. 
thankfully it doesn't bother my partner and he can get it cleaned up before i have to deal with it.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 19, 2013)

People eating crispy fried tarantulas, cockroaches and other nasties. People eating Belut. I just can't get past the social conditioning I've received.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't handle vomit, even the thought makes me start to gag.  

Also on the list are when people spit, like fphwet tew, ew, gag again, and the sound of a dog cleaning itself, I don't know what it is but I want it to stop immediately, our dogs were well trained to leave the room to do their cleaning lol


----------



## Juga (Nov 19, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I can't handle vomit, even the thought makes me start to gag.
> 
> Also on the list are when people spit, like fphwet tew, ew, gag again, and the sound of a dog cleaning itself, I don't know what it is but I want it to stop immediately, our dogs were well trained to leave the room to do their cleaning lol



Emetophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

my wife has this to


----------



## mishele (Nov 19, 2013)

OH!!! When my dog has one of those clear slime vomits!! OMG, you know the ones that you try to wipe up and they just slide across the floor. They never soak into the to towel!


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 19, 2013)

This thread.:mrgreen: Animal intestines after a road kill. Probably because I haven't photographed  it yet though.


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2013)

When people are barefoot in places that they shouldn't be barefoot in. Walmart, grocery stores etc...


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> When people are barefoot in places that they shouldn't be barefoot in. Walmart, grocery stores etc...



Yes! Or when they put their bare feet on the dashboard! So gross to look in the rearview mirror and see someone's feet.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> When people are barefoot in places that they shouldn't be barefoot in. Walmart, grocery stores etc...


Where the heck are you living? Tijuana?


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 19, 2013)

I was in a public restroom the other day and my pen fell out of my pocket.

Mother of God I hate that...


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 19, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> People eating crispy fried tarantulas, cockroaches and other nasties. People eating Belut. I just can't get past the social conditioning I've received.



Oh, balut is special. I had it in the Philippines once.

_*Once.*_

I've eaten dog, cat, monkey brains; it's amazing what people overseas eat regularly...


----------



## IByte (Nov 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I am desensitized to gross things for the most part, but I still have a problem with objects protruding out of ones skin. (nails, metal objects, and stuff like that) I had a problem with really deep wounds for a long time, but I am over that now.



Though I'm a person of science, I would say parasites incubating inside human hosts.  For example the infamous bot fly, parasitic worms jutting out of people skulls and saying "Hello!".  

But I will say I have a curious mind as to the growing process. ...simply fascinating!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 19, 2013)

Probably messes of hair in drains. That's just revolting.

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffarl (Nov 19, 2013)

When someone talks to you while brushing their teeth.

 The sound mayonnaise makes when you stir it.


----------



## mishele (Nov 19, 2013)

ffarl said:


> When someone talks to you while brushing their teeth.
> 
> The sound mayonnaise makes when you stir it.



You stir mayonnaise?!


----------



## ffarl (Nov 19, 2013)

I owned restaurants.  I had to.  I don't eat it, that's for sure.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2013)

mishele said:


> You stir mayonnaise?!



That turns it into Miracle _Whip_.....


----------



## IByte (Nov 19, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I was in a public restroom the other day and my pen fell out of my pocket.
> 
> Mother of God I hate that...



My first and only apple 3gs.


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 19, 2013)

hair... once it is detached from your head it instantly becomes gross.  Which is kinda funny because I used to cut hair.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> How about this ?
> watching my kids "pet" snacking on a cricket
> View attachment 60522



Stupid threads like this one

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmaria (Nov 19, 2013)

limr said:


> Hearing people chew. And not just the obvious open-mouth, lip-smacking kind of chewing, either. Even when someone is trying to be quiet, I can still hear it. I find it to be so disturbing that I have to leave the room or put headphones on. Seriously grosses me out. And as it turns out, there's apparently a reason for this: a neurological disorder called misophonia, which is an intense dislike for soft noises.


NO WAY!?
There is a proper disorder for that?! Oh, you made me sooo happy!! Can't wait to tell my friends, husband and family!!! But still I doubt they'll forgive me...
I also have problem when I'm about to sleep and someone is breathing so I can hear it, not to mention snoring....

So it's not me it is a neurological disorder! I'm a legitimate freak! me happy 

Thank you so much for giving me this information and I thought I'm the only one in this world! Seriously!


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2013)

The sound of someone filing their nails - don't ask my why but GAH can't stand it. Same if they make a scraping sound on short carpet (you know that kind that is just long enough to have "hair" but its all really short and firm



gsgary said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > How about this ?
> ...



Translation - Gary also dislikes seeing mantis eating lunch


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2013)

Overread said:


> The sound of someone filing their nails - don't ask my why but GAH can't stand it. Same if they make a scraping sound on short carpet (you know that kind that is just long enough to have "hair" but its all really short and firm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i miss posted i didn't mean to quote

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2013)

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Hearing people chew. And not just the obvious open-mouth, lip-smacking kind of chewing, either. Even when someone is trying to be quiet, I can still hear it. I find it to be so disturbing that I have to leave the room or put headphones on. Seriously grosses me out. And as it turns out, there's apparently a reason for this: a neurological disorder called misophonia, which is an intense dislike for soft noises.
> ...



These are the exact same reactions I had when I found information about this. It had gotten so bad that I thought there HAD to be something wrong with me, especially when everyone else seemed so oblivious to the same exact things that drive me insane.

Check out this website: Misophonia Online | The HUB

About 6-7 years ago, I bought a white noise machine and have it on every night when I go to sleep. It's a godsend, really.
This is the one that I bought and it's held up just fine for the entire time I've had it: Amazon.com: Marpac Dohm-DS Dual Speed Sound Conditioner: Health & Personal Care

There's also this website in a pinch: SimplyNoise -- The Best Free White Noise Generator on the Internet.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 19, 2013)

thank you runnah for starting this thread 

Leonore, I can't wait to read all this... So glad I found you :hug::


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Nov 19, 2013)

There is gross and then there are ranchers.

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...ting+sheep+video&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-900-14-s


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Stupid threads like this one



I posted this thread using an outdated PC, does that make you like it more?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Next group photo walk, I'm going to stand by 480 with my T3i and 28-135mm until he rips it from my hand and replaces it with a D7100. lol



Would you like the _Chuck-Em-Up Green_, or the _Bile Yellow_ body?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 19, 2013)

480sparky said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Next group photo walk, I'm going to stand by 480 with my T3i and 28-135mm until he rips it from my hand and replaces it with a D7100. lol
> ...



Neither, I'll stick with my Canon thanks.


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid threads like this one
> ...



Monochrome screen and boot disk or it doesn't count for hipster cred


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2013)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




Punch cards...


----------



## IByte (Nov 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> Punch cards...



With a computer and vacuum tubes to fill 2-3 rooms.


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2013)

Abacus!


----------



## IByte (Nov 19, 2013)

limr said:


> Abacus!



MACs


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2013)

ffarl said:


> When someone talks to you while brushing their teeth.



Oh hell yes - and it also seems to turn up a lot in movies, TV shows, whatever - a character wandering around brushing their teeth, spitting, dripping, while talking.   Whoever thought this was a cute bit of business to give actors needs their head examined.   uke:


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 19, 2013)

People eating these. Damm I let my veg side slip again


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2013)

aww...     :hug::


----------



## IByte (Nov 19, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> People eating these. Damm I let my veg side slip again
> 
> http://s780.photobucket.com/user/edandhazel/media/_DSC1733_zps209deb73.jpg.html



Give me a steak knife, fork, pints,  and fried potatoes stat!!


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 20, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> People eating these. Damm I let my veg side slip again




Hey, if God didn't want us to eat cows, he wouldn't have made them taste like meat...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> People eating these. Damm I let my veg side slip again
> 
> http://s780.photobucket.com/user/edandhazel/media/_DSC1733_zps209deb73.jpg.html



My food eats and poops on your food.....


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> People eating these. Damm I let my veg side slip again
> 
> http://s780.photobucket.com/user/edandhazel/media/_DSC1733_zps209deb73.jpg.html




What do you have against those poor plants you are viciously chopping up? 
They are living things too ya know.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh jeez, settle down. One mention of vegetarianism and all the men have to start beating their chests and grunting.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

limr said:


> Oh jeez, settle down. One mention of vegetarianism and all the men have to start beating their chests and grunting.



Really? 
I got the impression this was all in jest.. Starting with oldhippy's post.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh, so you all can tease him and I can't tease you?


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

limr said:


> Oh, so you all can tease him and I can't tease you?



Sure. 
Like i said.  All in jest, starting with oldhippy's post.

I gotta figure out how to do smilies from my phone...


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so you all can tease him and I can't tease you?
> ...



I'll let oldhippy be the one to say if he was joking about being a vegetarian.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

No, no.. 
Im not implying that oldhippy is not a vegetarian.... 

Just that his post with the cow pic in the things that gross you out thread was meant to be humorous.

Or, i could just be totally off today.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 20, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > People eating these. Damm I let my veg side slip again
> ...



When I am able to here plants scream, I'll be able to exist with out eating them. I also love the response as I feel it was done in good humor


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

My hearing must have gone bad in my old age. I've never heard my steaks scream.
;-)


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so you all can tease him and I can't tease you?
> ...



I have a love/hate relationship with smilies. Without them, things are misconstrued. With them, and I feel like I'm a 12-year-old girl, dotting her i's with little hearts and staring lovingly at her unicorn poster.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

My parents had a lot of property. We had horses, cows, chickens, goats, pigs.. 
Our black angus cow used to lay in the garage with the great danes. She thought she was a dog too. 

The pigs had a lot of personality.  They would rub up against your leg like a cat when they wanted you to scratch them behind the ears. 
We had two, piggy sue and pigarace. We BBQ'd them both when they got to proper size.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2013)

limr said:


> Oh jeez, settle down. One mention of vegetarianism and all the men have to start beating their chests and grunting.



Not me.

I just go "Oh oh ah ah ah ah oh oh ah ah ah ah ah ah!" and scratch my armpits.


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 20, 2013)

Dill pickles.

Rye bread (it tastes pickley).


----------



## ffarl (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh Man,  I could eat a Rye bread and pickle sandwich for lunch every day.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 21, 2013)

When I can hear people swallow, especially while eating. Some people are loud swallowers...I guess...It weirds me out.

Oh, and dorm showers. Oh God, the dorm showers.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 21, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Oh Man,  I could eat a Rye bread and pickle sandwich for lunch every day.


When's lunch!?
My Grandma used to get the best rye bread from a local bakery, she would butter it then rub a fresh garlic clove on it for us for a snack,  as for pickles, well pickles are just about my favourite food!  They were my Mother's measure at dinnertime, if I didn't eat my pickle something was amiss lol


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2013)

Raisins!!! Eff those little buggers!


----------



## ratssass (Nov 21, 2013)

.....breakfast at mishele's after she's been out late   :waiting::waiting::waiting:


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 21, 2013)

Fruit cake, or more precise, those little pieces of candied fruit. Yuck


----------



## ffarl (Nov 21, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Man,  I could eat a Rye bread and pickle sandwich for lunch every day.
> ...



   I'm a bit of a pickle snob.  They can make or break a burger.  Generally pickles that aren't sold refrigerated are rubbish.  

   There's a hardware store back in New Mexico that used to sell the only non refrigerated pickles I liked.  

    I dated a girl once who would eat a whole jar of them in one sitting.  She was a vegetarian, and a medical student.  We'd go traveling around and for dinner she'd walk into a grocery store and buy a head of cauliflower and eat it with a bit of salt.  It's amazing she never farted on me come to think of it.  She also liked her toast black as night.  I mean WAY beyond what you or I would eat.  It was a carcinogen when she got done with it.  Odd for a med student.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 21, 2013)

ffarl said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > ffarl said:
> ...



Preachin' to the choir there  There are appropriate pickles for different applications but none may be mushy!!

Hmmm... if you didn't say she was a vegetarian and a med student I'd be worrying that I was talking to an ex right about now lol


----------



## IByte (Nov 21, 2013)

ffarl said:


> I'm a bit of a pickle snob.  They can make or break a burger.  Generally pickles that aren't sold refrigerated are rubbish.
> 
> There's a hardware store back in New Mexico that used to sell the only non refrigerated pickles I liked.
> 
> I dated a girl once who would eat a whole jar of them in one sitting.  She was a vegetarian, and a medical student.  We'd go traveling around and for dinner she'd walk into a grocery store and buy a head of cauliflower and eat it with a bit of salt.  It's amazing she never farted on me come to think of it.  She also liked her toast black as night.  I mean WAY beyond what you or I would eat.  It was a carcinogen when she got done with it.  Odd for a med student.



Germaphobe, was at least cute??


----------



## IByte (Nov 21, 2013)

mishele said:


> Raisins!!! Eff those little buggers!



Do they remind of bunny terds hmmm?


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2013)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Raisins!!! Eff those little buggers!
> ...



I had a friend that used to make trails with raisins to give the kids hints on where their Easter baskets were hidden!! lol


----------



## ffarl (Nov 21, 2013)

IByte said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit of a pickle snob.  They can make or break a burger.  Generally pickles that aren't sold refrigerated are rubbish.
> ...



   She was super cute.  Quirky as hell, but cute.


----------



## runnah (Nov 21, 2013)

ffarl said:


> She was super cute.  Quirky as hell, but cute.



All hot women are. Look at Mish and Kathy, hot, but crazy...very.


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > She was super cute.  Quirky as hell, but cute.
> ...



Watch it, I'll cut you!!


----------



## runnah (Nov 21, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ffarl said:
> ...



Sorry! And yes I will put the lotion in the basket, because I don't want the hose again


----------



## IByte (Nov 21, 2013)

ffarl said:


> She was super cute.  Quirky as hell, but cute.



Meh all that matters.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > She was super cute.  Quirky as hell, but cute.
> ...


Shut the F up, I will beat the snot out of you. 
Would you like a cookie?


----------



## runnah (Nov 21, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ffarl said:
> ...



This is why I am always nice to the ladies, never know when one is going to snap and go all Glenn Close on you. Anyone seen Pixel Rabbit?


----------



## ffarl (Nov 21, 2013)

THey're all nuttier than squirrel turds, and we just keep on chasin' 'em.  It's sad really.


----------



## IByte (Nov 21, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Shut the F up, I will beat the snot out of you.
> Would you like a cookie?



I'll tough mud, or mud wrestle you for those cookies potty mouth!! 

Who wants to referee?  Mish, PB...Bacon???


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 21, 2013)

Wasps nests gross me out. The texture.... Yuck.


----------



## runnah (Nov 21, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> Wasps nests gross me out. The texture.... Yuck.



I can't stand maggots. When I was younger my friend and I stumbled upon the pit where all the road kill animals got dumped by the DOT. Anyways this was august the heat and smell attracted millions of maggots. It was a blanket of swarming mass with only the odd deer or moose hoof sticking out. Blah.


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Fruit cake, or more precise, those little pieces of candied fruit. Yuck



Me too! HATE those things. My sister and I used to call them "junkies" when we were little. Because they taste like junk uke:


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 21, 2013)

IByte said:


> I'll tough mud, or mud wrestle you for those cookies potty mouth!!   Who wants to referee?  Mish, PB...Bacon???



I got this covered. I'm also putting my money on Kathy. Not because I think you're weak, but Mishele has her back.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Wasps nests gross me out. The texture.... Yuck.
> ...


I saw maggots in a wound before. The patient didn't even know because he had no feeling in that leg and the wound was so deep. He was a severe diabetic with no home health care to treat/clean the wound. Really sad situation. I had to take pictures of the wound with a crappy P&S camera that we keep in the ER.


----------



## IByte (Nov 21, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> I got this covered. I'm also putting my money on Kathy. Not because I think you're weak, but Mishele has her back.



Not too mention Mishy has been in Tough Mudder, and she has a whip


----------



## ffarl (Nov 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



   That's enough internet for me today...


----------



## kathyt (Nov 22, 2013)

ffarl said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Quit being a wimp. Toughen up ffarl.  That was a mild story. What does ffarl mean anyways?


----------



## ffarl (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, we have a lot of forums, so it helps to pick something you can use everywhere.  Forum Foundry makes the FF, and ARL are my initials.  

   My mom was an ER nurse when I was growing up.  She'd tell me stories about drug addicts coming in that to this day have kept me from even smoking pot.  I guess I have a very visual imagination.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 22, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Well, we have a lot of forums, so it helps to pick something you can use everywhere.  Forum Foundry makes the FF, and ARL are my initials.
> 
> My mom was an ER nurse when I was growing up.  She'd tell me stories about drug addicts coming in that to this day have kept me from even smoking pot.  I guess I have a very visual imagination.


One mystery solved. Now we move on to the avatar. Oh yes....the drug addicts and seekers. My entertainment.


----------



## ffarl (Nov 22, 2013)

Here ya go Kat:


----------



## leeroix (Nov 22, 2013)

Ticks.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 22, 2013)

Gotta love the Boosh.


----------



## snerd (Nov 22, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I won't say gross me out but I can't watch replays of knee or ankle injuries from sports. (mostly football)


I totally remember when Lawrence Taylor broke Joe Theisman's leg. The "crack" is still in my head, and I grimace every time I see it again!


----------



## snerd (Nov 22, 2013)

My wife's hair. In every sink in the house. Gag.


----------



## weepete (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't get grossed out by little things anyway. I grew up around medics so I guess that gave me a strong stomach, funny cos my sister gets grossed out really easily.

I've worked on a project measuring the depth of tanks a sewage works and the easiest way to get an accurate depth while they are in operation is to get a measuring stick and dip it in till you hit the bottom. We used to call them sh*t sticks and the sludge tanks (where they collect the solids) were the worst. When it was windy the spray from the aeration ditches would get airborne and land you in a fine mist of semi treated sewage which wasn't pleasant either, feeling that on your face gives you a bit of the boak.

The worst though was seeing guys work hands on with the stuff and then break for lunch. A quick wipe of the hands on the overalls and mmmm, sandwiches!


----------



## manicmike (Nov 22, 2013)

Teenagers.


----------



## limr (Nov 22, 2013)

snerd said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say gross me out but I can't watch replays of knee or ankle injuries from sports. (mostly football)
> ...



I remember that, too. And every time they show it on one of those stupid "Worst Injuries in Sports History" shows (y'know, the ones that you get totally sucked into even though you're cursing at it the whole time?) they show the break over and over again, even putting that bright circle around the bone sticking out as the rest of the screen darkens.

Gah!



manicmike said:


> Teenagers.



Yeah, I hope this doesn't offend those of you with toddlers, but when they're all sticky with food on their faces or snot coming out of their noses? Grosses me out. I do understand how you get used to it (I don't have kids but have spent a LOT of time around them) and to a certain extent, I did too, but there was always a little part of my brain, way in the back, that was screaming in horror. Oh god, and those mushy Cheerios on high chair tables. Gah once again!


----------

